# Peeples Lake bear pics



## dakota78 (Nov 8, 2016)

Last bear for this 2016 season. She was too far into the woods to drag out, so i quartered her her up and packed her out .  Still wasnt easy lol. She wasnt the monster i been wanting ,but i decided i better take her while i had the chance. With the abundance of acorns and this late in the season its been slim pickens on bear this year . Its still been a good year for me and my freezers.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Nov 8, 2016)

Nice, congrats


----------



## twincedargap (Nov 8, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 8, 2016)

Just the right size! You did good man! Congrats! You've done a heck of a lot better than I have! What kind of place did you kill her in? Was she near water?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 8, 2016)

Congrats nice bear.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 8, 2016)

Congrats on a second bear!


----------



## jbogg (Nov 8, 2016)

Nice one!


----------



## Cwb19 (Nov 8, 2016)

Congrats on your second bear of the season . Your right it has been slim Pickens this season


----------



## dakota78 (Nov 8, 2016)

Thanks everyone.  She was actually up on the top of a ridge when i saw her, but the little amount of sign i been seeing has been on creek bottoms.    They seem to be traveling from each food source in the thick cover areas in the bottom close to water.  Thats about the only places i been finding semi fresh scat, but then again maybe im not seeing fresh scat at other place due to leaves covering it up.


----------



## dakota78 (Nov 8, 2016)

She wasnt the biggest bear I've  killed, but beside her face being bald from digging , she had a beautiful thick coat . Pretty rare in this heat.


----------



## Bowhunter77 (Nov 22, 2016)

Good job man. I hadn't been on in a while. Too busy trying to get my buck in Ky. Glad you got your second one down. Looking forward to sharing Camp with you and Joe next year bowhunting again in the mountains.


----------



## dakota78 (Dec 10, 2016)

Yeah, Im already looking foward to next year's bear season. Hopefully we can find some good ones for you and Joe to drag back to Kentucky.


----------

